# n00 n00 n00bie here!



## Guest (Nov 25, 2009)

And before someone asks, heres a few shots of my car.......at my wedding reception..... at a snowboard resort. And yes, those are DC's I'm wearing. I have the coolest wife.


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2009)

ah another subby owner, I had a STi sold it about one year ago. Great car's... I take it you hang out in Nasioc or iwsti?










She loved the snow..


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2009)

I try'ed to keep her clean..










You have any mod's done to your bug eye??


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2009)

Im on nasioc quite a bit. dont really go to IW at all. mnsubaru.com most of the time. Im an officer in the Minnesota Subaru Owners Club (MNSOC)and mnsubaru is our host site. Mods for my bugeye are very small. hks catback, dba rotors, hawk pads, RA flaps, tune, eibach pro springs. thats about it. Im babying it until march. then im going back to an STi


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2009)

As a fellow Subie enthusiast I say Welcome!! U should check out MONTANA AUTOMOTIVE ENTHUSIAST CLUB


----------

